# Forum Restructuring



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Today I've started restructuring and re-ordering the different forums/sections.

The aim is to make the site easier to use by having a more concise structure with clearer distinctions between sections. Re-ordering is also happening so that the more popular forums are higher up within each category.

These are the main changes so far:

*Deleting* the For the Ladies category (in progress)
- Moved all content from the Ladies Diets & Nutrition sub-forum into the main Diets & Nutrition sub-forum
- Move all content from the Ladies Supplementation & AAS section into the main Supplementation and Steroid sub-forums (in progress)
- Renamed Female Training Information to Female Bodybuilding

*Renamed* Steroids & Testosterone Information category to Steroids & Performance Enhancing Drugs
- Create new subsection called Performance Enhancing Drugs (for Clen, DNP etc)

*Move* AAS Picture Board to be a subforum of the new Steroids & Performance Enhancing Drugs forum
*Renamed *AAS Picture Board to Steroid Photos

*Moved* Supplementation out of the Steroid section and into it's own category, renamed as Bodybuilding Supplements
*Moved* Classifieds & Exchanges into a subsection of General Conversation
*Moved* Competitions into a subsection of About UK-Muscle

*Renamed* Strength & Power to Strength Training & Powerlifting


----------

